# Mit Excel Daten über Modbus lesen



## eYe (28 April 2010)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand schonmal Daten mit Excel über Modbus TCP oder RTU gelesen hat.
Schön wäre es natürlich wenn das ohne extra OPC Server, etc laufen könnte. Sind die Excel VBA Möglichkeiten dafür ausreichend bzw kann man in Excel eine Modbus Bibliothek einbinden?

Bin für jeden Hinweis/Link dankbar,
eYe


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Mai 2010)

Von Wago gibt's eine DLL dafür, die kostet natürlich ein paar Euros.

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/312/m931200d.pdf

Ansonsten Spezifikation von www.modbus.org runterladen und selber schreiben.


----------



## o_prang (4 Mai 2010)

Hi eYe,

diese DLL kannste eigentlich nur mit C oder VBA bearbeiten.
Ich denke nicht dass Du mit Excel externe DLLs einbinden kannst.

Hier habe ich was gefunden was Dir vielleicht helfen könnte.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Mai 2010)

> diese DLL kannste eigentlich nur mit C oder VBA bearbeiten.
> Ich denke nicht dass Du mit Excel externe DLLs einbinden kannst.



Was ist VBA?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic_for_Applications

Nicht zu verwechseln mit VB:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic

Beispiele zu VBA siehe Seite 31 im PDF vom ersten Link.


----------



## BPlagens (5 Mai 2010)

Google hat das hier gefunden:

http://www.modbus.pl/Visual_Basic.html
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/p.mcrae/paul/
http://www.freemodbus.org/


----------

